# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  19/01/2012 QCOM_SMART_TOOL_v1.0.0.7687 RELEASED ! ZTE N721 DIGIMOBIL Ro - WORLD FIRST

## 4gsmmaroc

Hi there bosses,  
We are glad to let you know that the new version does  the following:  
[x] ZTE N721 DIGIMOBIL ROMANIA [ZTE-U N721_10_Z28_S_TSECD215B_07] DIRECT UNLOCK - WORLD FIRST
[x] SUPPORT FOR OVER 10 NEW ZTE SEC FIRMWARES.        *NOTE : DONGLE REQUIRES UPDATE !*  
N721 DIGIMOBIL UNLOCKING GUIDE 
NOTE: HOW TO INSTALL DRIVERS AND UNLOCK 
1.    GET N721_DIGIMOBIL DRIVERS FROM SUPPORT AND INSTALL
2.    ENABLE USB DEBUG FROM PHONE MENU
3.    USE AMDO AND DO UNLOCK AND AFTER POWER OFF/ON THE PHONE  
best regards,
FuriouSTeaMHi there bosses,  
We are glad to let you know that the new version does  the following:  
[x] ZTE N721 DIGIMOBIL ROMANIA [ZTE-U N721_10_Z28_S_TSECD215B_07] DIRECT UNLOCK - WORLD FIRST
[x] SUPPORT FOR OVER 10 NEW ZTE SEC FIRMWARES.    *NOTE : DONGLE REQUIRES UPDATE !*  
N721 DIGIMOBIL UNLOCKING GUIDE 
NOTE: HOW TO INSTALL DRIVERS AND UNLOCK 
1.    GET N721_DIGIMOBIL DRIVERS FROM SUPPORT AND INSTALL
2.    ENABLE USB DEBUG FROM PHONE MENU
3.    USE AMDO AND DO UNLOCK AND AFTER POWER OFF/ON THE PHONE  
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

